# JBL ProScan TestKit-reliable?



## alanchown (2 May 2015)

Has anyone used this. Nice and simple to use, however seems to give very different results to my drop tests ( which are many years old and been unused for years-do they  go out of date?).
My aquarium has only been running a few weeks and my drop tests show Nitrite somewhere a tad darker than 0.3, whereas the JBL proscan dip test show zero- which is slightly concerning?
Consecutive test showed wildly differing GH levels.


----------



## ian_m (2 May 2015)

No hobby grade test kit will give reliable results...as you clearly see. Most people here do not use test kits as not necessary to keep good plants and healthy fish.

If you really really really really insist you want to test your water (why ??) you will need kits like these. They start at about £70 per salt...
http://www.hach.com/phosphate-test-kit-total-ortho-meta-model-po-24/product?id=7640214961

Even so it is rumoured the result of some of these are affected by aquarium dechlorinators so again be careful.

Your erroneous result may be due to presence of chloride, some nitrate test kits are known will give positive results in presence of chloride.


----------



## alanchown (2 May 2015)

I never check my water, however just set up a new aquarium so been keeping an eye on nitrites and couldn't resist a gadget.
Was also interested how Jbl proscape soil affected my London water, I think I can say it's reduced Ph and Kh significantly.


----------

